# You guys in Indiana have way too much time on your hands



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I thought this was a great way to use $8 corn....


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Do NOT tell my kids about that thing. The floor would be knee-deep in a day.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Thats funny, now someone will use these principles and actually find a useful application for this product. Very clever.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Something else a bored Indiana guy built.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

I think I would llike a popinator wonder how much? And looks if you wiegh just right you'll never be able to git off the blue flash!


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

mlappin said:


> Something else a bored Indiana guy built.


That guy is about 10to miles from me. Sits on the west side of us hwy 41 just south of Oaktown.


----------

